# Walking your dogs



## Sandstone1 (16 April 2017)

Do you keep your dog's on lead all the time?
Had a couple of incidents recently that make me question people's expectations.
First incident.  Walking my two well behaved dogs on a public footpath when a cyclist rides up behind me shouting put your dog's on a lead.
I said it's ok they won't chase you.  His response I've heard that before.
My dogs don't chase cyclists.
Why should cyclists expect people to get out of the way on a public footpath.
Do they have right of way?  There was plenty of room for him to get past safely.

Second incident.   Walking on a different footpath.  No livestock safely fenced well away from the road.
Walking along minding my own businesses. Dogs mouching along sniffing minding there own businesses.
A man popped out from behind the hedge, telling me my dogs should be under control.
Now both dogs did nothing wrong. Didn't jump up bark growl nothing.
I even asked him what they had done and he said nothing.
Now if I see some one approach. With or with out dogs I usually put my dogs on leads out of courtesy.
In both these cases people suddenly appeared out of nowhere.
Neither dog did anything at all wrong I'm feeling as if I wrong to let my dogs off lead now.
They are both well behaved, not in the least aggressive. I always carry poo bags and pick up. Is it just me that feels harnessed walking my dogs these days!


----------



## cbmcts (16 April 2017)

Cyclist shouldn't have been on a footpath but it wouldn't have helped to have pointed that out I expect. 
Second incident, your dogs were under control - it's not defined by being on lead.

I can see both sides - oooh the splinters in my @rse from sitting on the fence - there are so many dog walkers who let their dogs romp all over randoms and I say that as a dog owner. Most cyclists/runners/walkers have at one point or another been hassled by loose dogs while an ineffectual owner shouts from a distance that 'it's ok, they're friendly' so you can understand their cynicism.

At the same time, if your dogs aren't causing a problem why should you be tarred with the same brush? I tend to call the dog to heel passing others but will hold his collar on put him back on lead if it's a busy area or a tight space. Mine doesn't take any notice of other dogs or people as long as they ignore him though, too busy sniffing! Rude people who tell me what I should be doing do tend to get a curt ' he IS under control, thank you' as I walk on. 

TBH I have more problems with the people who insist on trying to fuss the dog - he really doesn't like that.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 April 2017)

In Scotland we all have to share-cyclists, riders, walkers-anything non-motorised. The general rule is that you give way to the slower thing, so really your cyclist should have given way to you. Seeing just how many badly behaved dogs there are around, I don't entirely blame him for not believing you but then he shouldn't be on a footpath in England.

I am fortunate in that I have a fair amount of walking where I am unlikely to meet anything. When I do venture to more populous spots then I mainly keep on leads-mostly long lines attached to a walking belt -saves any hassle and besides, this time of year round here there are just too many sheep so I keep them close.


----------



## Moobli (16 April 2017)

Thankfully I live in a pretty remote area and so can walk the dogs for days without seeing another soul.  I do sometimes venture into busier places though as I think it does us all good and have to make the special effort at this time of year because of lambing and also ground nesting birds, but never really get hassle from anyone.

It sounds like you were pretty unlucky with the people you have met recently Sandstone, although from reading dog related stuff online and speaking to friends, anti-dog feeling does seem to be on the rise in certain areas and with certain people.  Your dogs were not doing anything wrong and so I would just let their comments wash right on over!  Of course there are unfortunately plenty of dogs who are out of their owners control, but why should responsible dog owners and well behaved dogs be penalised for the rest.


----------



## Clodagh (16 April 2017)

Sandstone1 said:



			Second incident.   Walking on a different footpath.  No livestock safely fenced well away from the road.
Walking along minding my own businesses. Dogs mouching along sniffing minding there own businesses.
A man popped out from behind the hedge, telling me my dogs should be under control.
Now both dogs did nothing wrong. Didn't jump up bark growl nothing.
I even asked him what they had done and he said nothing.
Now if I see some one approach. With or with out dogs I usually put my dogs on leads out of courtesy.
In both these cases people suddenly appeared out of nowhere.
Neither dog did anything at all wrong I'm feeling as if I wrong to let my dogs off lead now.
They are both well behaved, not in the least aggressive. I always carry poo bags and pick up. Is it just me that feels harnessed walking my dogs these days!
		
Click to expand...

If we saw someone walking off lead dogs that were 'sniffing and doing their own thing' we would ask them to put them on a lead. The dog should be on the footpath with you, it isn't a case of you on the footpath and your dog hunting a hedge the other side of the field. It is nesting season now and off lead sniffy dogs are a PITA. 

The cyclist should not have been on a footpath and I would have told him so, if it was a byway or similar I would have bought my dogs to heel and made them sit while he went past.


----------



## Moobli (16 April 2017)

Clodagh said:



			If we saw someone walking off lead dogs that were 'sniffing and doing their own thing' we would ask them to put them on a lead. The dog should be on the footpath with you, it isn't a case of you on the footpath and your dog hunting a hedge the other side of the field. It is nesting season now and off lead sniffy dogs are a PITA. 

The cyclist should not have been on a footpath and I would have told him so, if it was a byway or similar I would have bought my dogs to heel and made them sit while he went past.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't read Sandstone's post as the dogs being "hunting a hedge on the other side of the field" but rather just off lead mooching along by her side.


----------



## Clodagh (16 April 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			I didn't read Sandstone's post as the dogs being "hunting a hedge on the other side of the field" but rather just off lead mooching along by her side.
		
Click to expand...

I exaggerated, but even hunting the hedge next to the footpath is technically wrong, it is picky but if the footpath is 1.5m wide the dogs should be on that width too.


----------



## Moobli (16 April 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I exaggerated, but even hunting the hedge next to the footpath is technically wrong, it is picky but if the footpath is 1.5m wide the dogs should be on that width too.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's being picky imo


----------



## Clodagh (16 April 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			Yes that's being picky imo 

Click to expand...

Ah! You Scots - everyone everywhere! No wonder you have no curlew left. (Can't do smileys, you will just have to put them in yourself...)


----------



## Goldenstar (16 April 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			Yes that's being picky imo 

Click to expand...

And mine .
OP ignore them there's a fair few cyclists who are complete prats and in England he's squarely in the wrong unless the land owner has given him permission to cycle on his land .
As for the other guy I just would smiled vaguely and kept walking you're not required to talk to people if you don't want to.


----------



## Sandstone1 (16 April 2017)

They were alongside me on the footpath.  Close by not in other fields or in anyway off the footpath.

I feel that there is a lot of anti dog feeling partly caused by bad dog owners not having control and not picking up etc.

It's very annoying to be approached by a complete stranger telling you what to do!


----------



## Clodagh (16 April 2017)

Sandstone1 said:



			They were alongside me on the footpath.  Close by not in other fields or in anyway off the footpath.
		
Click to expand...

In that case the man was an idiot and ignore him, some people set themselves up as policemen of the world. I wonder if he has had problems with other dogs so you copped it? Still not fair though.


----------



## Sandstone1 (16 April 2017)

Clodagh said:



			If we saw someone walking off lead dogs that were 'sniffing and doing their own thing' we would ask them to put them on a lead. The dog should be on the footpath with you, it isn't a case of you on the footpath and your dog hunting a hedge the other side of the field. It is nesting season now and off lead sniffy dogs are a PITA. 

The cyclist should not have been on a footpath and I would have told him so, if it was a byway or similar I would have bought my dogs to heel and made them sit while he went past.
		
Click to expand...

I do understand your point of view but in my case my dogs were most definitely on the footpath.


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 April 2017)

On shared paths my dog is always on lead and I put him in a sit or down for passing cyclists and runners. 
It's more of a reassurance thing. Not everybody is comfortable with loose dogs.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 April 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Ah! You Scots - everyone everywhere! No wonder you have no curlew left. (Can't do smileys, you will just have to put them in yourself...)
		
Click to expand...

we have loads of curlew


----------



## Amymay (16 April 2017)

If I see a cyclist dog goes on a lead - safer for all. The majority of the time she's off lead though where it's safe and no livestock. If someone approaches me with a dog on the lead I usually reciprocate. Not always though


----------



## Sandstone1 (16 April 2017)

Yes that's what I normally do.  This cyclist came up behind me and I didn't see or hear him til he shouted at me to put my dogs on a lead and get out of his way.

He would easily have got past but wanted dogs on lead.

The man who told me to put them on a lead popped out from behind a hedge right in front of me.
Had I seen him before I most likely would have put them on lead.
I always put them on lead if I see another walker with a dog on lead.
I sometimes leave them off if he other dog walker does too as I assume that they are friendly.
My issue in both these incidents is even though my dogs were off lead they were both under control and did nothing wrong.
I wouldn't dream of telling someone to get out of my way or tell them what they should be doing.


----------



## blackcob (16 April 2017)

The same paths I walk dogs on are often the same ones I ride, cycle and run on and I've been inconvenienced by loose dogs (sometimes dangerously so - flashbacks to a bloody huge great dane...) while doing those things so can absolutely see both sides of the argument. More fence splinters here. 

FWIW my reasonably big, potentially scary looking dogs stay on a lead. The small and not at all scary spaniel is kept close enough, and checks in often enough, to be directed to sit at the side of the path to let others pass. It's a courtesy, I'd hate to think they were the source of someone else's fear or inconvenience, not everybody likes them. I do wish the same courtesy would be extended from the 'my dog is friendly' off-lead brigade, but that's a rant for another thread and nowt to do with the OP.


----------



## Chiffy (16 April 2017)

My dogs spend the majority of their walks off lead, just doing a little lead work to keep them in mind of it.
If I see people ahead with dogs on lead, I call mine back and have them to heal. If people see me and don't put their dogs on lead, I leave mine loose too. People without dogs, I call mine to heel until we are past.
If I see a cyclist ahead, I call the dogs close and if narrow, step to the side so that they can keep riding. 
If a cyclist came up behind and I was unaware, I wouldn't be impressed with being told to get out of the way, but on the odd occasion one has come from behind they have usually called a cheery hello and we let them pass.


----------



## fankino04 (16 April 2017)

Mine are on lead on footpaths etc coz although friendly and generally no bother i cant hand on heart say they have good enough "close control" so lead is safer, if there's a field with no livestock they get to go off lead and then i am happy for them to just do their own thing. They both have good recall but the girl who we adopted when she was 6 can be a little unpredictable if she spots another dog before we do to put her back on the lead. She is very friendly and only approaches dogs to play but as a large Malamute she is intimidating to strangers so even if the other dog is off lead we still recall her and put her on a lead. Before we got her i always left the dogs off lead if the other dogs were off lead as they both tend to ignore others and are really friendly if approached.  If my dog was good enough on paths to be off lead i would still put them on a lead or recall and hold onto for passing cycles just to avoid them getting distracted and tripping them up.


----------



## Sandstone1 (16 April 2017)

Thanks for all your views.   As I've said I do normally put them on leads but these two people appeared out of nowhere.
My point is that my dogs even not on lead did absolutely nothing wrong.
My fear is that the way things are going with anti dog feeling we soon won't be able to let dogs off lead at all.
I can understand people being worried by dogs but it s unfair when we'll behaved dogs get penalised.


----------



## Chiffy (16 April 2017)

Funnily enough, I have more trouble with people being too friendly! They make fuss of the dogs and then the younger one goes to jump up, I discourage her and the person says 'I don't mind!' ....sigh! But I do!! Shouldn't grumble should I, better than being to told to get out of the way or keep them on a lead!


----------



## Amymay (16 April 2017)

Sandstone1 said:



			My fear is that the way things are going with anti dog feeling we soon won't be able to let dogs off lead at all.
		
Click to expand...

I don't share that view or experience.


----------



## Sandstone1 (16 April 2017)

Maybe it's where I live.  Its countryside but has a lot of new development recently.


----------



## Moobli (16 April 2017)

amymay said:



			I don't share that view or experience.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't had any direct experience of anti-dog feeling but from reading forums and the dog press it does seem to be on the increase with more dogs out of control, being a nuisance to others, livestock being worried etc.  Some councils have even imposed limits on the amount of dogs that one person can walk on their land.


----------



## Meandtheboys (16 April 2017)

Personally I think there should be more designated areas that dogs can run free - mine stay on the lead and that's my choice but there is a large % of irresponsible dog owners that just feel they can let their dogs go wherever and certainly zero control; thus spoiling it for others. With all the recent press and negativity I do not think it will be long before all dogs will have to stay on a lead in public spaces.


----------



## RunToEarth (16 April 2017)

We are in arable Lincolnshire. It is beyond annoying that each weekend there are a lot of people out walking on the footpaths who think it is acceptable to allow their dogs to run through crops. I understand that not everyone understands about farming and winter wheat at this time of year can be mistaken for grass so we do have signs up. But today I had to explain to a chap why he couldn't just let his dogs run through the rape. "They're wild flowers aren't they". It's not on, and frankly it's infuriating. Knocking hedges about is also annoying but I've become quite used to everyone else thinking that is acceptable.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 April 2017)

Mine are on lead only between car and park/woods. Two run free, one will be on lead if we're in the woods, he's very DA: he stays on until we reach the river where he goes off lead to do water retrieves if there are no other dogs around. They don't go anywhere that needs them to be on lead. I might pop Bear on the lead if other dogs look over friendly, he can be defensive, but he's pretty dog neutral. 

This thread has me thinking, tho. I HATE people allowing their dogs to approach mine when I'm training, it's rude and they don't know if my dogs are friendly, yet I usually let my two friendly/neutral dogs roam round. If I see an on lead dog, I'll heel mine past. 

There was a lady struggling with an on lead/muzzled very loud mastiff type in the woods the other day: I sent Bear away and past hers at a distance. I think there's an unwritten rule in the woods: only friendly dogs should go there and be loose. I accept its very difficult to allow a DA dog freedom to run/exercise properly. 

I encounter very few cyclists: for horses, my lot are called in and made to sit in plain sight.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 April 2017)

RunToEarth said:



			But today I had to explain to a chap why he couldn't just let his dogs run through the rape. "They're wild flowers aren't they". It's not on, and frankly it's infuriating. Knocking hedges about is also annoying but I've become quite used to everyone else thinking that is acceptable.
		
Click to expand...

That would drive me nuts. A local farmer has become so fed up with dog walkers that he's sown a crop right up to the edge and left no footpath. Guess what? Some dog walkers have flattened a path round the perimeter! So rude! I've told off runners going over a crop before, pretty poor of them.


----------



## Moobli (17 April 2017)

Meandtheboys said:



			Personally I think there should be more designated areas that dogs can run free - mine stay on the lead and that's my choice but there is a large % of irresponsible dog owners that just feel they can let their dogs go wherever and certainly zero control; thus spoiling it for others. With all the recent press and negativity I do not think it will be long before all dogs will have to stay on a lead in public spaces.
		
Click to expand...

I don't like the idea of designated spaces if it means reducing access to other areas where dogs are normally allowed to run free.  American style dog parks fill me with absolute dread.


----------



## Moobli (17 April 2017)

RunToEarth said:



			We are in arable Lincolnshire. It is beyond annoying that each weekend there are a lot of people out walking on the footpaths who think it is acceptable to allow their dogs to run through crops. I understand that not everyone understands about farming and winter wheat at this time of year can be mistaken for grass so we do have signs up. But today I had to explain to a chap why he couldn't just let his dogs run through the rape. "They're wild flowers aren't they". It's not on, and frankly it's infuriating. Knocking hedges about is also annoying but I've become quite used to everyone else thinking that is acceptable.
		
Click to expand...

I really think it is a lack of understanding on the part of many.  Many people are so far removed from where their food comes from that they don't equate a crop field to the food on their plates.  It is maddening.  Schools should be trying to redress the balance (and I know many are) in teaching children about farming and the various seasons.

Many of our pregnant ewes are now in fields on the estate (with some still lambing on various hills) and we still get people with off lead dogs allowing their pets to run right up alongside fences where ewes may be thinking about giving birth or, worse still, have just dropped a lamb.  Depending on the experience and mothering instinct of the ewe will often make the difference with her standing up to the dog or fleeing and leaving her lamb to become hungry, cold and possibly die.  I think these walkers assume that because the sheep are in a field and behind a fence that their dogs won't upset them.  Again, it is a lack of understanding and not done with any malice.


----------



## Moobli (17 April 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			Mine are on lead only between car and park/woods. Two run free, one will be on lead if we're in the woods, he's very DA: he stays on until we reach the river where he goes off lead to do water retrieves if there are no other dogs around. They don't go anywhere that needs them to be on lead. I might pop Bear on the lead if other dogs look over friendly, he can be defensive, but he's pretty dog neutral. 

This thread has me thinking, tho. I HATE people allowing their dogs to approach mine when I'm training, it's rude and they don't know if my dogs are friendly, yet I usually let my two friendly/neutral dogs roam round. If I see an on lead dog, I'll heel mine past. 

There was a lady struggling with an on lead/muzzled very loud mastiff type in the woods the other day: I sent Bear away and past hers at a distance. I think there's an unwritten rule in the woods: only friendly dogs should go there and be loose. I accept its very difficult to allow a DA dog freedom to run/exercise properly. 

I encounter very few cyclists: for horses, my lot are called in and made to sit in plain sight.
		
Click to expand...

Having owned a reactive dog aggressive dog, I can sympathise with others who struggle with theirs.  There was a post on a local FB last year where some dog walkers with friendly dogs were berating a woman walking in woodland with her DA dog on lead and who got upset when the friendly dogs all made a beeline for her dog who acted defensively.  They said she shouldn't be there with her aggressive dog.  (I know that is now what you are saying CT).  I believe that everyone should have control of your dog - whether it is friendly or not - and so they were the ones to blame for allowing their friendly dogs to invade the space of a fearful dog.


----------



## Clodagh (17 April 2017)

I sympathise with the farmer who Heras fenced every footpath on his farm.
People seem to lack any basic form of common sense sometimes, luckily where we live now we never see another dog, except locals who we know and the MILs. When we go up to Norfolk there is a community field you can walk your dog round, they all tend to have a great time, although our dogs ignore others they are happy to interact if anyone approaches them. Why would you take an aggreesive dog to somewhere like that? Set yourself (and everyone else ) up to succeed.


----------



## Moobli (17 April 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			That would drive me nuts. A local farmer has become so fed up with dog walkers that he's sown a crop right up to the edge and left no footpath. Guess what? Some dog walkers have flattened a path round the perimeter! So rude! I've told off runners going over a crop before, pretty poor of them.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that is not on, but to be fair the farmer was in the wrong too (although I can completely understand his frustration).  The Law is very clear on that

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/public-rights-of-way-landowner-responsibilities


----------



## TGM (17 April 2017)

Clodagh said:



			When we go up to Norfolk there is a community field you can walk your dog round, they all tend to have a great time, although our dogs ignore others they are happy to interact if anyone approaches them. Why would you take an aggreesive dog to somewhere like that? Set yourself (and everyone else ) up to succeed.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this entirely.  There is some local woodland that is very popular with dog owners as it is safe to let dogs off lead.  When I had a rescue dog who was unpredictable with other dogs (and therefore kept on a lead when out), I would never walk him in those woods as I knew the chances of meeting off-lead dogs was very high, and also in woodland you can't always see other dogs approaching.  I also walked him in a muzzle to make doubly sure he could cause no harm.  A little bit of common-sense is needed when you have such a dog.


----------



## popsdosh (17 April 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			Yes that is not on, but to be fair the farmer was in the wrong too (although I can completely understand his frustration).  The Law is very clear on that

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/public-rights-of-way-landowner-responsibilities

Click to expand...

Its also very clear that once a dog leaves a footpath it is trespassing  just as the owner would be if they left the footpath so there is no excuse for dogs running loose.Dont confuse it with the requirements to keep dogs under close control with livestock they are two totally separate sets of legislation.We have zero tolerance around here as we are trying to encourage grey partridge to nest.


----------



## eatmyshorts (17 April 2017)

Mine are walked mostly off lead, however if i see a cyclist or a family with younger kids, or anyone looking nervous, i'll call the dogs to me, have them sit in to the side, & allow the people to pass. If i see approaching people with dogs - if theirs are on leash, i put mine on leash (because i presume there's a reason for theirs being on leash), whereas if approaching owners appear happy to leave their dogs offleash, i do too. Anywhere near livestock, they'll be on leash.

TGM, i have a big reactive dog, who is always muzzled & wears a harness saying Do Not Pet ... still had one idiot asking if they could pet him & then proceeding to run their hand along his side even after being told no!


----------



## Moobli (17 April 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Its also very clear that once a dog leaves a footpath it is trespassing  just as the owner would be if they left the footpath so there is no excuse for dogs running loose.Dont confuse it with the requirements to keep dogs under close control with livestock they are two totally separate sets of legislation.We have zero tolerance around here as we are trying to encourage grey partridge to nest.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but the farmer sowing crops over the top of a footpath is against the Law - whether or not he has had loose dogs running amok or not.  Two separate things.  And both wrong.


----------



## blackcob (17 April 2017)

Out of interest, what would everyone do if they came across a right of way over which crops were sown? There's a few serial offenders locally (had to resist the urge to pun there ) and while I have walked dogs over, on leads, I'm not sure I'd be brave enough to take the horses over it despite double and triple checking on the map that it's a legitimate ROW.


----------



## twiggy2 (17 April 2017)

eatmyshorts said:



			Mine are walked mostly off lead, however if i see a cyclist or a family with younger kids, or anyone looking nervous, i'll call the dogs to me, have them sit in to the side, & allow the people to pass. If i see approaching people with dogs - if theirs are on leash, i put mine on leash (because i presume there's a reason for theirs being on leash), whereas if approaching owners appear happy to leave their dogs offleash, i do too. Anywhere near livestock, they'll be on leash.

TGM, i have a big reactive dog, who is always muzzled & wears a harness saying Do Not Pet ... still had one idiot asking if they could pet him & then proceeding to run their hand along his side even after being told no!
		
Click to expand...

I don't expect a known reactive dog to be off lead when people or dogs are about, if I see a dog off lead I leave mine off to say hello and play not to get a telling off from a reactive dog


----------



## eatmyshorts (17 April 2017)

twiggy2 said:



			I don't expect a known reactive dog to be off lead when people or dogs are about, if I see a dog off lead I leave mine off to say hello and play not to get a telling off from a reactive dog
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps i didn't make that too clear ... just to clarify, my reactive dog is NEVER off lead. The dogs i have off leash are all friendly, good with other dogs & people, & well behaved. They are walked in separate lots.


----------



## twiggy2 (17 April 2017)

blackcob said:



			Out of interest, what would everyone do if they came across a right of way over which crops were sown? There's a few serial offenders locally (had to resist the urge to pun there ) and while I have walked dogs over, on leads, I'm not sure I'd be brave enough to take the horses over it despite double and triple checking on the map that it's a legitimate ROW. 






Click to expand...

If it's a right of way then I use it.
I have lived on farms and many of my friends are farmers/game keepers or have shoots of various kinds and only one farmer I know personally has an issue with dogs running on a crop, 
When they are spraying or similar with flotation tyres on very large amounts of the crops are flattened- it recovers! Those with shoots or livestock obviously don't want dogs running loose around the livestock but non of them have issues with dogs running on arable fields.
In fact the last 2 farms I have lived on the farmers encourages walkers in the crop fields because they tend to act as an extra pair of eyes keeping an eye out for unwanted activities.


----------



## twiggy2 (17 April 2017)

eatmyshorts said:



			Just to clarify, my reactive dog is NEVER off lead. The dogs i have off leash are all friendly, good with other dogs & people, & well behaved. They are walked in seperate lots.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh


----------



## Amymay (17 April 2017)

blackcob said:



			Out of interest, what would everyone do if they came across a right of way over which crops were sown?
		
Click to expand...

I'd walk it.


----------



## blackcob (17 April 2017)

Those saying walk it - would you also ride over it? I ride and lead, two horses on a wet morning could do some damage. For the sake of clarity the one pictured is definitely a bridleway, not just a footpath.


----------



## twiggy2 (17 April 2017)

blackcob said:



			Those saying walk it - would you also ride over it? I ride and lead, two horses on a wet morning could do some damage. For the sake of clarity the one pictured is definitely a bridleway, not just a footpath.
		
Click to expand...

If it's a right of way I would use it however I was travelling


----------



## Clodagh (17 April 2017)

Yes, if it was a ROW correct for my transportation I would use it. It is not possible (well, with our drill) to leave a 1m path so it all gets sown, then if people use it a path gets worn. If it isn't used it has to be topped or sprayed off (although OH does say if it isn't being used what is the point?).
When crops are low, like now, it doesn't do any harm for dogs to be on it, but when it is in ear they can flatten it, also we don't appreciate -as we had repeatedly with different owners last year - dogs hunting the partridge broods and leverets in the crops.


----------



## Kaylum (17 April 2017)

Your not allowed to over crop on a right of way so would expect it to be used as it should. Unless it has been ploughed and you physically cannot walk across it in which case it needs reporting.


----------



## PucciNPoni (17 April 2017)

As much for my dogs safety as well as not being a nuisance to others, I keep mine on leads in public places (ie foot paths) unless I'm pretty confident I'm not going to run in to anyone.  In large enclosed parks I let them off, but again, only if I am not going to be mingling with other people, children etc.  My dogs are well socialised and go out to plenty of things where they mingle - but not everyone at public parks and footpaths are exactly dog friendly.


----------



## Moobli (17 April 2017)

Interestingly, there has just been a piece about dog walking and numbers allowed on the One Show.  A Council in Hampshire (Gosport?) has reduced the number of dogs allowed per walker from six to four.  This is apparently after complaints of out of control dogs and owners not picking up after their pets.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 April 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			Yes that is not on, but to be fair the farmer was in the wrong too (although I can completely understand his frustration).  The Law is very clear on that

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/public-rights-of-way-landowner-responsibilities

Click to expand...

To be for, he's left the main path from one stile to another. He gave up replacing the stile that people kept breaking down to take their crappy dirt bikes through.


----------

